# What Does A Cheapskate CABEr Bring To A Free Swap Meet?



## Goldenrod (Jul 31, 2022)

THEMSELVES!

THINK OF THIS EVENT AS A DEADBEAT CONVENTION.   WE HOPE TO BE UP TO OUR TONSILS IN SLACKERS.  NOTIFY ME IF YOU WANT A $10 LUNCH OR YOU CAN EAT SCRAPES.  WE GUARANTEE THAT THIS EVENT WILL BE MORE FUN THAN POKING A DEAD CAT.  BRING YOUR LADY OR A RECENTLY WASHED, INFLATABLE DOLL.  ALL BIKE COLLECTORS ARE WELCOME AS LONG AS THEY ARE LEASHED.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 31, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> THEMSELVES!
> 
> THINK OF THIS EVENT AS A DEADBEAT CONVENTION.   WE HOPE TO BE UP TO OUR TONSILS IN SLACKERS.  NOTIFY ME IF YOU WANT A $10 LUNCH OR YOU CAN EAT SCRAPES.  WE GUARANTEE THAT THIS EVENT WILL BE MORE FUN THAN POKING A DEAD CAT.  BRING YOUR LADY OR A RECENTLY WASHED, INFLATABLE DOLL.  ALL BIKE COLLECTORS ARE WELCOME AS LONG AS THEY ARE LEASHED.View attachment 1672429



Hey! You stole my picture! 🤣


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 31, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Hey! You stole my picture! 🤣



No one was guarding it.  You're too young to read the musings of a certified degenerate anyway.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 31, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> No one was guarding it.



I knew I should have hired someone.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 31, 2022)

Can you move it to Massachusetts  so I don't have to leave my house ?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 31, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Can you move it to Massachusetts  so I don't have to leave my house ?



If you donate a couple complete Ivers to the club, we will strongly consider it.🤣


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2022)

Pics??? I couldn't go there cuz I have Confederate ancestors...  😫


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 25, 2022)

bricycle said:


> Pics??? I couldn't go there cuz I have Confederate ancestors...  😫



I belive @Goldenrod will post some pictures soon.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hummm.. This may turn out interesting.
What Does A Cheapskate CABEr Bring To A Free Swap Meet?"​"*I'd have no clue, what in the heck ya'll be doing with thousands of "Free" and completely stripped bare girl frames, unless there's a metal scrap yard across the street.*.​


----------

